
Show HN: The Mac Index – Compare prices of Apple products in different countries - wafiq
https://themacindex.com
======
The_suffocated
Do Canada and Japan charge taxes on consumer products? And why does the author
rank the countries by before-tax prices rather than after-tax costs? (He/she
lists some after-tax costs in grey, though.)

------
priitmaxx
India missing?

